# Northern Territory will have the greatest need for overseas skilled workers in next y



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Western Australia's Pilbara region and Queensland's Surat Basin are known as areas in the mining, gas and oil sector for having strong demand for skilled overseas labour but new research show that it is the Northern Territory that will have the greatest need in the next 12 months. According to the AMMA Pit Crew Labour [...]

Click to read the full news article: Northern Territory will have the greatest need for overseas skilled workers in next year...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am hoping that the other ancillary industries will also develop.... as well the demand for support staff like admin, HR, finance, IT etc.....

applied for NT sponsorship under FINANCE MANAGER.. keeping my fingers crossed! 



Editor said:


> Western Australia's Pilbara region and Queensland's Surat Basin are known as areas in the mining, gas and oil sector for having strong demand for skilled overseas labour but new research show that it is the Northern Territory that will have the greatest need in the next 12 months. According to the AMMA Pit Crew Labour [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Hi..just wondering what are the chances of my Filipina's wife's son, who is a welder/pipefitter working for over a year on gas n oil pipelines in Saudi...he would like to come to Australia with or without his family....my wife n me can sponsor either way.....Thanks peter


----------

